# Don't want to tempt providence...



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh what joy - so happy for you and Sophy. Feelin' Alright.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, the joy of simple things. So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm glad Sophy is feeling better


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s wonderful news! I really admire Sophy and glad she’s feeling better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful news. They know how they feel better than we ever can. I am happy for all of you.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh that is such wonderful news!

I have been trying to manage my older dog's weight for a long time now without much success, but spoo-pup-Shae-to-the-rescue weight management program has worked wonders. The last couple of weeks, Rocky has started zooming and initiating play. I haven't seen that in years - such a wonderful sight to see, just like your Sophy zooming again! Heartwarming indeed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - such a simple thing, but it makes your heart sing! Each time Sophy has a bout of back pain I tell myself this may be the new reality - lifting her up and down; lots of short, level walks; anxiety about medication; but nothing that cannot be managed if necessary. Then we go to see wonderful Mr Gutteridge the osteopath and she improves enormously, eventually demanding long walks, runnng up the stairs and even jumping onto the bed. But only the zoomies, the wild and joyous zoomies, can convince me that she is 100% better!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Zoomies are one of my favorite things! They just make me laugh out loud with delight.  So glad your cute Sophy feels like indulging in them again!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wonderful news! Nothing better than a happy, zoomy dog!

So glad she is feeling better!


----------

